# Freilauf abziehen, PROBLEME (inkl. Fotos)



## Deleted 64747 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Probleme meinen Freilauf runterzubekommen, bin wirklich verzweifelt.







Folgendes Problem:

Der Abzieher (Shimano vom Jan, breite Zähne, gut verarbeitet) rutscht ab. Die Aufnahme im Ritzel ist schon teilweise im ***** (siehe Fotos). Das Ganze wurde sehr gut fixiert und mit einem 1 Meter Hebel um die Kurbel in Verbindung mit einem Schraubstock/Schlüssel versucht.











UNDO bedeutet "rückgängig", losdrehen, oder sehe ich falsch?! Nach einigem Ziehen ist öliger Dreck aus dem Freilauf ausgetreten (war vorher tip top geputzt).

Wir haben die ganze Kurbel jetzt erstmal in Karamaba Kriechöl eingelegt.



Warum zur Hölle geht das nicht?


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MisterLimelight (6. Februar 2010)

öhm, ja, undo heißt sowas wie losdrehen. da es aber auf dem roten ring steht ist damit (wohl) lediglich der gemeint.
Schließlich drehst du mit jedem Tritt in die Pedale ja den Freilauf weiter an. Wär ja quatsch wenn´s andersrum wär.

(Btw: Ich tausche ein Freilauf nur wenn er im Arsch ist. Insofern ist´s auch egal wenn Du ihn zerstörst. Vor 10 Jahren gab´s begrenzt Auswahl und ein Werkzeug zur Demontage war mir fremd. Wir haben den immer runtergeflext.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. Februar 2010)

nach den verschleißmarken an dem freilauf erkenne ich das du ihn in die falsche richtung drehst! das undo ist auf den roten ring bezogen
der nur zum öffnen des freilaufs dient !

edit: ich benutze ein 2meter alu rohr( von einem gerüst,welche draussen an häusern eben so verbaut sind^^) und hatte mal den fall das es sehr schweeeer ging !


----------



## moOrphY (6. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich hab vor kurzen auch ein riesen Freilaufabziehproblem gehabt. Bei mir ging der auch erst nicht runter. 
Der Abzieher hatte Spiel gehabt beim aufsetzen auf den Freilauf und ist dann auch immer abgerutscht. Ich hab mir dann einen für meinen Freilauf ( Grüner Eno ) fertigen lassen. 
Wieso spannst du denn nicht den Abzieher im Schraubstock ein. Dort ist doch ein Sechskant drauf, dann kannst du die wacklige Konstruktion mit dem Ringschlüssel schonmal abstellen. 
Den Freilauf musst du entgegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen und den, bei dir am Freilauf roten Ring, damit du an die Sperklinken kommst , musst du in die gleiche Richtung abdrehen wie der Freilauf auch dreht, also mit dem Uhrzeigersinn. Da musst du mal schauen wie du das spannst, damit der Freilauf nicht durchdreht beim losklopfen mit einem dünnen Splinttreiber.
du hast aufjedenfall in die Falsche richtung gedreht laut deinem Bild, du musst nach oben (gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen) und spann auf dem Sechskannt des Abziehers, dann klappts auch

Ich hoffe du bekommst es hin  

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Deleted 64747 (6. Februar 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> nach den verschleißmarken an dem freilauf erkenne ich das du ihn in die falsche richtung drehst! das undo ist auf den roten ring bezogen
> der nur zum öffnen des freilaufs dient !



Ja, aber wir drehen ja nicht am Abzieher, sondern an der Kurbel - also andersherum.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Februar 2010)

auf jeden fall andersrum drehen. ist ein rechtsgewinde auf der kurbel!!!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. Februar 2010)

Also so wie auf den Bildern dargestellt,ist es verkehrt rum,beim Treten zieht sich der Freilauf zu,also genau anders rum.


----------



## ecols (7. Februar 2010)

swick schrieb:


> Ja, aber wir drehen ja nicht am Abzieher, sondern an der Kurbel - also andersherum.



Nein. Nicht andersrum. Egal wo du drehst immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Den Abzieher einzuspannen und das Rohr auf die Kurbel zu stecken ist meines Erachtens die beste Variante.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Februar 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht andersrum. Egal wo du drehst immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Den Abzieher einzuspannen und das Rohr auf die Kurbel zu stecken ist meines Erachtens die beste Variante.





genau so mach der fachmann das


----------



## Deleted 64747 (7. Februar 2010)

Wir haben ihn runterbekommen. Danke an alle 


Jetzt sehe ich aber, dass der Rockring nicht auf die Kurbel passt, also nicht so wie auf die alte.

Rockring und alte Kurbel seht ihr ja auf den Fotos, mein neues Paar sieht so aus KLICK

Der Rockring rastet nicht ein, wenn man ihn auf die Kurbel schiebt (bei der alten tut er dies). Ist das ein Problem? Denn er wird ja durch den Freilauf eh festgezogen.


----------



## curry4king (7. Februar 2010)

wie einrasten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (7. Februar 2010)

so lange der Rockring gerade drauf sitzt ist alles in Ordnung. Falls nicht muss du ihn passend zurecht feilen.


----------



## Deleted 64747 (7. Februar 2010)

Der Rockring hat eine Aussparung.

Bei der schwarzen Kurbel rastet diese ein, so dass sich der Rockring nicht mehr drehen kann.


----------



## curry4king (7. Februar 2010)

ist denk ich mal egal da es ja auch komplett runde RR´s gibt ohne aussparung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2010)

NÃ¶, gibt schon so Fehlkonstruktionen.

Moe Kurbel und Neon Rockring vertragen sich auch nicht. Musste an einer Stelle ein *gutes *StÃ¼ck abtragen bis es gepasst hat


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Februar 2010)

sekundenkleber nehmen.
rockring so hinkleben, wie du ihn haben magst und freilauf drauf. hab ich beim trialtech one side und trialtech kurbeln auch gemacht. normalerweise würde sich dieser verdrehen beim reintreten, aber festgeklebt hält das


----------



## Deleted 64747 (7. Februar 2010)

hab alles zusammengebaut, danke für die tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (7. Februar 2010)

@max: wie soll sich denn der bitte beim treten verdrehen können??
ich fahr seit 2 jahren nen vollkommen runden rockring ohne einrastung, der hat sich noch nie auch nur einen mm bewegt.
wie sollte er auch, er ist ja mit dem ''unbeweglichen'' teil des freilaufes gegen die kurbel verschraubt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2010)

Ein Rockring fÃ¼r nur eine Seite sollte genau richtig sitzen, um mit der geringen GrÃ¶Ãe dennoch gut schÃ¼tzen zu kÃ¶nnen. Wenn Du ihn nun auf die Kurbel legst und den Freilauf draufdrehst wird sich der Rockring mit den letzten paar Drehungen des Freilaufs immer noch ein bisschen mitdrehen, und darauf bezog sich Max.

Bzw. seit wannn schraubst Du Max?


----------



## Maxximum (8. Februar 2010)

achso bei der montage bzw dem ersten fahren kann das gut sein. dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------

